# وقفت دراستي الجامعيه ..وأبغا أدرس هندسة الطيران ؟؟



## سلمان الحربي (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..

كيفكم يارجال ..

ياشباب أنا ضيعت سنتين من حياتي في الجامعه .. بس معدلي جداااا منخفض ... وماودي أكمل الدراسه وبعدين ماتنفعني الشهاده ..

وقبل شهر إشتريت سياره جديده موديل2010 .. والحمد لله على كل حال .. السياره بعتها .. وقلت إن شا الله ربي يعوضني بأحسن منها .. وأبغا أدور على مستقبلي ورزقي ..

وأنا سمعت إنه في الأردن يوجد دراسة هندسة طيران .. وأنا لغتي الإنجليزيه ضعيفه .. بس إن شا الله نتعلم ..مافي أحد جاء من بطن أمه عالم .. وإن شا الله ندرسها ونتعلمها ..

والمهم أعتذر عن الاطاله .. وأبغاكم تعتبروني أخوكم .. وتنصحوني .. وين أدرس الهندسه ..؟ وتعطوني كل نصااايحكم .. وإن شا الله إنكم ماتقصرون معاي ..

تحياتي لكم جميعا .. : .. 


:84:


----------



## سلمان الحربي (12 فبراير 2010)

تكفوون ياشباب ساعدوني..لاتقرءون وترحلون..تكفوون ياشباب ساعدوني


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (12 فبراير 2010)

_بـــــسـم الله الـرحـمـن الـرحيـم_
_وعـلـيـكـُم الــــــسـلام وبـــــــــعـد :_
_أخي الـكـريم / ســــــلـمـآن الـحربي _
_أخي الكريم هـذي أول مـُشـآركة لي في هـذا الـمـُنـتدى { مُلتقى المـُهندسين العرب} :_
_ويـُسـعـدني أن يـكـون ردي هو على_
_ســؤآلك هـذا الـذي مـر علي كـثـيـر _​ 
_أخي الـكـريم /_
_الـمـعـهـد الـذي يـُدرس هندسة الطيرآن بالأ ُردُن وبـالـــــشآرقة يـتـبع النظآم_
_البـريـطآني لهندسة الطيرآن :_
_يـعـني لما تــتـخـرج يـعـطونـك رُخصة على نظآم الطيرآن المدني البريطآني CAA الذي غير مقبول في المملكة { لافي الخطوط السعودية / ولا أرآمكو / ولا شـركة السلام ولا ناس ولا غيرها }_​ 
_هـُم يـقـولون لك يعطونك رُخصة الــ A&P وهي تعني_
_مـُهندس أو فني في مـُحركآت وهيآكل الطآئرآت لـكن بـخـتـم هيئة الطيرآن البريطآني CAA _​ 
_ولـيـسـت مـثل الــــ A&P ا لأ مـريكية التي مقبولة_
_في المملكة والدول التي تستخدم رُخص _
_دآئرة الطيرآن الأمريكية الأتحآدية FAA _​ 
_كـلاهـُمـا التي تتبع النظآم الأمريكي والتي يعطونها_
_بالمعهدين بالشآرقة والأ ُردُن تتبع النظآم البريطآني._​ 
_وأقــُسـم لك بالله العلي العظيم مـا أكذب عليك_
_وأن كـثير من الشبآب أنخدعـــــو بدعآيآتـهـُم _
_وخسرو سنتين أو ثلاث من أعمآرهـُم بلا فائدة._​ 
_فــلا تــنـخـدع وتــُضيع ســنـتـيـن أوثلاث من عـُمـرك_
_وبالنهآية ما تجد لك بها وظيفة ولا أي شــُغـل._​ 
_هي تــصـلـُح لـمن يـُريد أن يـشتغل بطيرآن_
_الأمـآرآت / قطر / البحرين / عـُمآن / الكويت فقط._​ 

_وهـذا الأمـر يـُهمني يـخـُصني بـشكل خآص :_
_لا أ ُريد أن يـنـخـدع الـــــــشـبآب مسـآكين ويخسرو_
_حيث أنـه ُ أتى ألي عدة شـبـآب يـُريدون الوظيفة_
_بتلك الـرُخصة ولم نجد لهـُم سـنـع ._​ 
_أمـل أن يـكـو ن كـلامي وآضح 100% _
_ولا تـُضيع وقتك بالفآضي والخـُسرآن ._​ 
_أن أردت تشتغل بالمملكة وتـُريد رُخصة مـُعترف بها _
_فأدرُس هندسة طيرآن بأمركا فـقـط بنظآم FAA _​ 
_أو نيوزلندا و من ثــُم تـذهب بعد ذلك_
_ تختبر الـ A&P بـأمـركا_
_ بعد الـتـخـرُج أن شاء الله بأمتيآز._
_:58: :d :73:_
_تــقــبـل فـآئــق تـحـيـآتي لك خآصة_
_وللمـُلتقى الذي ألتقينا به._
_مـُهـنـدس ومـُفتش هندسة طيرآن _
_A&P IA Inspector_
_NDT Level II Inspector_
_الـمـُهندس _
_""" ا لأ صـيـل ا لـحـجـآ زي """_​


----------



## سلمان الحربي (13 فبراير 2010)

الف الف الف شكر لك أستاذي الكريم على ردك على موضوعي ..

وأنا بكل صراحه ..أفكر إني أأسس نفسي بالغة الانجليزيه .. ونفسي أدرس إنجليزي وبعدين أقدم على بعثه ..

وأنا صرت أفكر هذي الأيام بجديه تااامه
ولكن الله يكتب لي اللي فيه الخير ..

وأحس إني محيت من تفكيري دراسة هندسة الطيران بالأردن

وياااارب يااااارب توفقني وتساعدني

أجمل تحيه لكم


----------



## طارق الأسمر (13 فبراير 2010)

أخوي سلمان انا ادرس بالاردن وكليتنا تعطيك الرخصه الامريكيه faa هذا ايميلي[email protected] ضيفني لاهنت وابشر بسعدك


----------



## سلمان الحربي (14 فبراير 2010)

8
8

الله يستر عليك ويعطيك الف عافيه يالغالي .. تمت الإضافه


----------



## man10 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم من فضلك يا بشمهندس مصطفى انا طالب فى قسم ميكانيكا باور هندسه الاسكندرية وأمنيه حياتى ان اكون مهندس طيران .ياريت تنصحنى بالكورسات اللى أخدها وفين و التكلفه علشان انا فعلا نفسى اشتغل فى المجال ده بس الكورسات اللى فعلا هتفيدنى فى المجال ده وأرجو توضيح مسأله ال FAA , A&P
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (23 فبراير 2010)

man10 قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلك يا بشمهندس مصطفى انا طالب فى قسم ميكانيكا باور هندسه الاسكندرية وأمنيه حياتى ان اكون مهندس طيران .ياريت تنصحنى بالكورسات اللى أخدها وفين و التكلفه علشان انا فعلا نفسى اشتغل فى المجال ده بس الكورسات اللى فعلا هتفيدنى فى المجال ده وأرجو توضيح مسأله ال faa , a&p
> ولك جزيل الشكر



عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 

بالنسبه لهندسه الطيران , فمش هينفع تكون مهـــندس طيران بالكورسات فقط !! 

لازم تدرس الكليه قبل اي شي , و بعد كده في دورات تدريبيه بتاخدها اول ما تحصل علي عمل في احدي شركات الطيران او شركات البترول التي لديها طائرات 

لكن الكليــه قبل اي شي لكي تصبح مهندس ​


----------



## بدر اللحياني (15 يونيو 2010)

دمتم بود وسلامه ياخوان


----------



## شهابي (8 يوليو 2011)

يااخوي قدم على فني محركات طيران عندنا بالسلام للطائرات طبعا تدرس سنتين وبعده تتوظف وخدلك خبرة 3سنوات واطلع من الشركة وتلقى الكثير من العروووض تجيك أأو كمل هندسة وترجع بق منجر


----------

